# Care Home 'H' - Re-visit



## UE-OMJ (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok, so lets all pretend I never posted the first thread on this place, here's the photos done properly (this time I took a tripod and some sensible clothes!)... 

Had a great re-visit, I took LadyPandora along for the experience on this one. Probably shouldn't have, since she's very new to exploring she'll be expecting stuff like this on all her explores now 

































































































































Thanks for looking 

.


----------



## donnylass (Feb 7, 2015)

Brilliant shots. love the one with the tree growing through the window.


----------



## LadyPandora (Feb 7, 2015)

In love with your pictures 
And of course I'm going to expect this every time now 
It has been a good day.
x


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks LP - time to buy yourself a tripod, and/or a better camera?


----------



## steve2109 (Feb 8, 2015)

Looks mint mate, nice one.. Sorry I couldn't join you, would have been like old times !


----------



## smiler (Feb 8, 2015)

Really nice pics and I too liked the ones of the outdoors moving indoors, it would be good if you could revisit it in a year or so,I enjoyed looking Thanks


----------



## LittleOz (Feb 8, 2015)

Very pretty. Looks like someone had decent musical taste for a change. I can almost imagine the old folks rocking out in there.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 8, 2015)

Still cant get over how well preserved that 1 bedroom is compared to the rest of the house. Nicely done


----------



## brickworx (Feb 8, 2015)

Great location and nice pics...love the staircase shot


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 8, 2015)

Cracking shots! you got some great ones.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 9, 2015)

Awesome stuff, that tree is ace! 
Lol, looks like I have the same taste in music as people in a care home.... 
Ace photos, been looking forward to these, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Silent Hill (Feb 9, 2015)

Classic stuff. Love it. Aladdin Sane....... Great album!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Feb 9, 2015)

Cheers for the great comments  much appreciated.


----------

